# paper tuning setup



## pipewelderlu350 (Nov 2, 2010)

Made this today. hope its a good idea for someone. going to try it out tomorrow if the weather is ok. Also I'm going to post my press I made so look for it.


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

very nice,should work great....Us welders and :shade::shade:fabricators have a keen eye for this stuff.:shade::shade:


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## pipewelderlu350 (Nov 2, 2010)

thank guys.


----------



## pipewelderlu350 (Nov 2, 2010)

For some reason it won't let me upload the pictures of my press. I'll just keep tryin.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*paper frame*



pipewelderlu350 said:


> Made this today. hope its a good idea for someone. going to try it out tomorrow if the weather is ok. Also I'm going to post my press I made so look for it.


you did go to the extreme on construction of the frame ,, it should last a long time ,,

now on the bottom tube in the middle tack weld a 2x4 1/8 pc of flat stock or just drill and bolt and you could use the frame for a chronograph need a 1/4 hole in the middle of the flat plate to mount the chronograph ,, also you could tie a tennis ball or balloon's and use the frame to shoot through .. anyway nice job on the paper tuner ..

here's one more tip for you .. i use Christmas wrapping paper for all of paper shooting , you can pick up a ton for pennies right after Xmas and it can last all year long . 

tip of the rod to ya :nixon:

TS2

TS2


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

TargetShooter2 said:


> here's one more tip for you .. i use Christmas wrapping paper for all of paper shooting , you can pick up a ton for pennies right after Xmas and it can last all year long .
> 
> tip of the rod to ya :nixon:
> 
> ...


Thats one hell of an idea. I have 4 rolls somewhere lol


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## tlangley69 (Feb 9, 2010)

looks great ! what are your dementions on it ? would love to build one for my home shop .


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

i like this setup


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks good nice work.


----------



## Ljt200 (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks real professional. Good setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LTesnohlidek (Sep 21, 2017)

That should work great


----------



## writer542 (May 3, 2011)

I think it will work great. I made one similar, but it hangs from the ceiling so I can store it out of the way and lower it when I need it.


----------



## pippodick (Apr 10, 2012)

nice work great


----------



## strykforce (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## andrewsb12 (Feb 8, 2019)

I need to build one!


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## tack62 (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice


----------



## glock3540 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice work. Something like that is on my short list to build.


----------



## Tribbyhunter30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice, have been wanting to build something like this myself.


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

This is going on my house!


----------



## Jimmy_o80 (Nov 25, 2018)

heavy duty frame,


----------



## RLWilkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the tips ,Going to build one...


----------



## 910199 (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## tntech01 (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## nzabel18 (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks Great! Haven't done much paper tuning but this would make quick work of a solid set up


----------



## 3dshooter96 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice


----------



## gabgan (Sep 11, 2008)

looks great!, i'll try it


----------



## Jason-K (Feb 22, 2015)

I love this idea. I'm tired of using a old picture frame. It's time to build one.


----------



## commandoNate (Feb 27, 2019)

That's on the shortlist for my basement indoor range!


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

pipewelderlu350 said:


> Made this today. hope its a good idea for someone. going to try it out tomorrow if the weather is ok. Also I'm going to post my press I made so look for it.


Very good job, I made one last week to use 30 inch paper but had to cut 1 1/2 inches off the paper. Pays to measure twice and cut once. LOL What paper are you using?


----------



## Maga52 (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice!

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselbaum (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## Z3B (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice job !


----------



## slowe (Jan 8, 2019)

Well done


----------



## jag6510 (Nov 3, 2013)

nice setup


----------



## jag6510 (Nov 3, 2013)

i need to make one of these


----------



## Waltonzl88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Good setup, I’ll have to try that


----------



## TRD1911 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## LeighNM (Feb 25, 2019)

I love building anything out of PVC... I'm making one and I am seriously getting out the x-mas paper I've been skipping over for the years …


----------



## qacwac (Feb 23, 2019)

Maybe someday.


----------



## Scott_cr (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry. Please ignore this msg. Trying to access classifieds and now need 20 posts to get in... stupidest thing I have ever seen. I've purchased several bows through ArcheryTalk and received excellent help and advice from several members via private msgs... again, sorry to have to do this. please ignore


----------



## cb46060 (Mar 2, 2016)

nice


----------



## Huntetncrgolfer (Feb 2, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## Peyton-11 (Dec 25, 2017)

nice


----------



## CK10 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks very nice! Great job!


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

That's awesome. Built something very similar but much smaller. PVC cost adds up!


----------



## cocote (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice project


----------



## BrandonB85 (Mar 17, 2019)

Solid. I want one


----------



## Mike_Miller (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Arsmith (Mar 15, 2019)

heavy duty you could shoot broomsticks through that lol nice work


----------



## behindthepin (Dec 26, 2018)

looks great, nice build


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

this is awesome! great job!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

that looks awesome! nice job!


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Love it! Beats the cardboard one that I made. 🙂


----------



## 21nwingate (Jul 22, 2019)

two good ideas i will have to try out


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## djohnson63 (Aug 15, 2019)

looks nice


----------



## TheOGPro308 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have movable and easy to put small space tuning frame.
Just clamps and frame + light stand.


----------



## Jonesy0000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## PlanetMarz (Oct 21, 2017)

This is sick.. totally awesome! thanks for the idea..


----------



## caggiano (Mar 19, 2012)

I've always struggled with this.


----------



## ashlynsdaddy (Jan 24, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

love it!


----------



## kstopp (Oct 2, 2019)

thats pretty cool and will last you a long time


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Very nice. Does it hold up when you put an arrow through it?


----------



## Jrey (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Very clean.


----------



## Muskoka (Nov 9, 2010)

Very creative...I guess it didn't cost a lot.


----------



## Chase Dreilich (Sep 6, 2019)

That’s a great idea! I have been thinking for a while how I could build one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LillDragun (Nov 5, 2012)

wow! very nice!!


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

schaapstick said:


> Very nice. Does it hold up when you put an arrow through it?


No problems. I use normal bakery paper, thin and almost non resistant paper and will show tears better than thicker paper.


----------



## ProblemChild (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice


----------



## redarrow6 (Oct 19, 2019)

looks nice


----------



## EJhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks good. That's creative...


----------



## omenfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## omenfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Jordan Couch (Nov 29, 2019)

I need to make one of these.


----------

